# Top Bar hive paint job



## ORBeeKpr (Apr 12, 2018)

Bragging a bit - I put my hive out in the yard, but the wife (who's a formally trained artist) determined that an "ugly white trough" didn't look good in the yard. She painted it with her own scheme in mind and it came out marvelously I think.


----------



## hritter007 (Apr 26, 2018)

very nice work of art!


----------



## Teresa N (Oct 8, 2018)

What a fun hive! I bet the bees love coming home to it! TFS!


----------



## Claytone (Jul 8, 2018)

:applause::applause::applause:


ORBeeKpr said:


> Bragging a bit - I put my hive out in the yard, but the wife (who's a formally trained artist) determined that an "ugly white trough" didn't look good in the yard. She painted it with her own scheme in mind and it came out marvelously I think.


Put your wife on a plane and send her to paint my hives!!!lol...sincerely though...Beautiful work of art!!!


----------

